# Shimano Citica 200D Drive Shaft Removal?



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Don't want to break anything. I've removed the two bracket screws beneath Idle Gear A and the shaft won't budge. How do I get it out?


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Should have done a search first... Found this old thread. Sure am uncomfortable forcing it though...

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=249577


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Got it! Used a heavy wire that fit through the drain hole inside the frame, held with a pair of needlenose pliers, and pushed it out. Yuck, looks like time for a new BNT0031...


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Yeah, sometimes those can be a bugger to get out if they get rusted in there. Be glad you got the beraing out in one piece. I have had it to where that outer housing stays put and the rest of the bearing just falls apart, PITA..


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Yeah, it was a relief when it came out in one piece. Believe it or not, that 0031 bearing actually cleaned up adequately to reuse. I was stunned. It looked like hammered dog doo when it came out, as you can see in the picture.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

I have had a few CH50MG's that the outer race stayed in the frame and it was not fun trying to get it out. Right though sometimes you just have to wiggle a little while pulling out and it will come out.


----------

